# imprimante inactif



## joebar08170 (20 Février 2011)

bonjour 
dans preference systeme mon imprimante est inactif 
quand je veus imprimer ça me marque erreur pourtant quand j'avais brancher l'imprimante la premiere fois tous allais trés bien !!! 
j'arrive juste a imprimer une page de test 
j'ai réinstaller le driver , désactiver et réactiver l'imprimante mais rien ne fait ! 
merci de votre aide


----------



## boninmi (20 Février 2011)

joebar08170 a dit:


> bonjour
> dans preference systeme mon imprimante est inactif
> quand je veus imprimer ça me marque erreur pourtant quand j'avais brancher l'imprimante la premiere fois tous allais trés bien !!!
> j'arrive juste a imprimer une page de test
> ...


Inactif ne veut rien dire, le message "Inactif, par défaut", précédé d'un petit voyant vert, est normal. Que tu n'arrives rien à imprimer, par contre, ne l'est pas. Essaie déjà, sur l'icone de l'imprimante, dans la colonne de gauche des préférences système, de réinitialiser le système d'impression par clic-droit de la souris (si tu as) ou ctrl-clic. Tu as bien supprimé l'imprimante avec le bouton - avant de la réajouter avec le bouton + ? Ton système est à jour ? As-tu testé dans une autre session utilisateur (la créer le cas échéant) ? Si tu disais quelle imprimante ?


----------

